
Want to Make a Difference After the Election? Move to the Midwest - hugs
http://chicagoinno.streetwise.co/2016/11/10/want-to-make-a-difference-after-the-election-move-to-the-midwest/
======
glbrew
Why? So neoliberal victors in NYC and SF can undercut your livelihood until
you're pissed off enough to vote for Trump?

------
eonw
fwiw, i would move there if it were easier to find jobs there and there was
any reasonable amount of them there.

~~~
lawpoop
Ironically this underscores why Trump won.

------
dsfyu404ed
No, please, please please, stay where you are. We have no problem letting you
do you where you are on the coast but don't bring it here.

